# Réception de documents via bluetooth impossible sur mon MacBook Pro



## SnowMan (22 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai constaté à plusieurs reprises que je ne pouvais pas recevoir de fichiers sur mon Mac par bluetooth (émetteurs: pc portable, téléphone portable) alors que je peux envoyer des fichiers vers d'autres appareils sans aucun problème.

J'ai essayé quelques fois quand je venais d'avoir mon mac et cela fonctionnait mais maintenant, les transferts se soldent tous par un échec.

Ma dernière tentative remonte à aujourd'hui: je viens d'acquérir un LG Viewty, j'ai associé ce périphérique, le jumelage se passe sans problème mais j'en arrive toujours au même point... Je peux envoyer des fichiers sur mon téléphone mais pas en recevoir.

J'ai essayé de bidouiller un peu dans les préférences avancées, sans succès.


Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu un problème similaire?


Merci pour votre aide 


P-S: configuration dans ma signature.


----------



## SnowMan (23 Mars 2008)

J'ai résolu mon problème, je n'avais pas configuré le "partage bluetooth" à partir de Préférences système>Partage...

C'est désormais chose faite et je n'ai plus aucun problème.


----------



## steinway59 (6 Juillet 2008)

merci bcp pr la solution! je viens d'acheter aussi le LG Viewty et j'avais le même prob que toi! enfin je vais pouvoir transférer mes photos prises avec le LG! thanks!!


----------



## darksaligo (28 Août 2009)

merci bien j'viens juste d'avoir le même pb ^^


----------

